# PTL and pass the Cleaning Award!



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

DD's new boyfriend is a neat freak!!! 
OMG - I didn't think there were any left after my Dad passed away, but there must have been one left out there and she found him! :bouncy:
I went over to watch the kids for her yesterday, since she had to work, and he was there washing dishes and cleaning up. He doesn't sit still for long and had the living room clean before he left. :goodjob:

All I can say is miracles really do happen and I'm praying this one is permanent!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Give that man a cookie!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Oh lucky girl!


----------

